# Ikariam - Ambrosia



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Does purchasing Ambrosia make that much of a difference and if so what has it done for you?


----------



## Dopey (Jun 3, 2008)

306chris said:


> Does purchasing Ambrosia make that much of a difference and if so what has it done for you?


TBH i don't know i haven't got it, with helping hands (research) i don't think you need it, you have to pay just to get 20% more goods, but you have to pay for each resource so it not that cheap, and will only last a week i think its costs 5 ambrosia for say glass another 5 for say wood, etc, after all its just a game!!


----------



## CharlyLou (Jul 4, 2008)

You can trade stuff via Ambrosia so say if you want more of something (say marble) you can trade your other luxuries 1:1 and wood 2:1 - hopefully that makes sense. This is 3 Ambrosia's.

You can also get through mining 20% more. This lasts for 7 days and is 5 Ambrosia's.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

i was thinking this aswell - as i dont want to buy it


----------



## CharlyLou (Jul 4, 2008)

^^ You do - its about £8 or £9 for 100 Ambrosia


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

CharlyLou said:


> ^^ You do - its about £8 or £9 for 100 Ambrosia


so you HAVE to buy it


----------



## CharlyLou (Jul 4, 2008)

^^ aye - its good to have if you are struggling.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

i refuse to PAY for things for a game defeats the object of it to me


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Kev_mk3 said:


> i refuse to PAY for things for a game defeats the object of it to me


But it cost money to run the game, so fair's fair.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have ambrosia and its definitely worth it for the 'at a glance' interface screens when you have three islands and also for trading your own goods against each other hwen the game gets a bit heavy.


----------

